# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  ECA Stack is fucking me up!

## tt333

Im getting side effects like a motherfucker! Nose bleeds, heart burn, its tearing my stomach up and losing my damn sex drive too. Im losing weight but its fucking killing me.

----------


## Fullback57

how much are you taking?

----------


## ndn diablo

Those symptoms do not sound common with an ECA stack. You should consider discontinuing use.

----------


## tt333

Im taking two three times a day.

----------


## adamar71

i take prolab therma pro with ma huang thermogenic stacker. i take 2 capsules 2 times a day, am losing weight but not with those kind of side effects. you may want to check them out, you can order them online and get 2 bottles w/ 60 caps each for 18.95

----------


## Big_Dippin

The best thing to do with those sides is quit taking the shit. I've taken ECA stacks before and never had anything like what you mentioned. Good luck

----------


## chinups

I take the therma pro's and I have lost fat. Switch it up man

----------


## tt333

As im typing right now, my nose is bleeding!!! Shits fucked up.

----------


## ECFATCAT

stop with the asprin ....switch to a high mg vitamin E.....will keep you losing without the sides..........both thin the blood make burning Lopids easer........




___________________________
Ecfatcat

----------


## Traps1125

the reason why its hurting you is because its a cheap product...something like Dymetadrine Xtreme from AST is a ECA (ephedra, caffine, asprin) and you only need to take one pill to get one serving...i bet you're taking around 10+ pills a day for 2-3 servings...no wonder you feel like crap....also if you dont eat really well, and train hard then basically the Product is telling you not to use me becuz it a waste of my time....i know some ppl who took stuff like xenadrine, and hydroxy and didnt eat well or lift hard and had the same effects....cool down for a while and get off whatever crap you're taking at the moment and try again with some better stuff!

----------


## tt333

Lets see bro, I got my shit together and I know what the fuck im doing. You aint telling me nothing that I dont already know.

----------


## Traps1125

aiight man thats coo

----------


## babi

well i dont know what to tell you but i know to tell you this your health comes b4 anything so get off the fucking thing cuz you may get really sick and loose size and everything b4 returning to normal

----------


## Jack87

Nose bleeds sound serious to me, unless you get them all the time even when you're not taking ECA

When's the last time you had your blood pressure checked? That is one of the sides of ECA... I'd get it checked ASAP

----------


## Vegas Kid

Yeah bp might be high? How do you feel during the workouts? Get off the shit for a while and see what happens.

BTW, what's in your ECA?

----------


## tt333

Im doing the two week split right now, and im on my second week off now and will start up next Monday. If the same stuff happens again im going to quit. No, I dont ever get any nose bleeds so that was messed up. Im thinking my blood pressure is high because ive been getting pissed at everything lately. I'll let yall know next week.

----------


## tt333

ECA is ephedra,asprin and caffeine

----------


## Vegas Kid

I know that, just wondered how much of each you're putting into it.

----------


## superspider

Yellow yackets are just simply the best! :Devil:

----------


## tt333

I just started back on the cycle and no side effects yet.

----------


## Razorcuts

Stop taking this shit !!
It can also cause serious heart rhythm disorders and high blood pressure which you already seem to have.
Watch your health, man !!

----------


## BLOOD

I would stop usin that shit if that happened to me.

----------


## Razorcuts

I'd go to the doc if my nose was bleeding.
When taking ECA the blood pressure can reach dangerous climaxes and it's also possible that blood vessels in the brain rupture and then you're totally fucked.

----------


## tt333

Thanks for the concerns, I had some jitters today and feel like total shit. Im done with it.

----------


## tt333

Has anybody tried the NYC stack?

----------


## Lattman

TT333, Bro, I've been taking West Pharm Thermo Maxxx, yet disco'd its use as I've been shitting pints of blood because of it, trust me Bro, stop your ECA, I bet you it's even slowing your growth...Out of all AAS and supplements I've taken, the Thermo Maxxx fucked me up the most, if the president of West Pharm is reading I want him to know that his product sucks!!

----------


## tt333

Ive started back on it 3 weeks ago and no side effects. It takes time for my body to get use to stuff, Hydroxycut would make me sick and Cell-Tech did the same thing.

----------


## the original jason

chopping and changing the product maker is not going to make to much difference, the basic ingredient and effect is the same, seems like you came to the thread asked for help then took 1 week off ignored everyone and then carried on!. I know what its like to be on eca for long time, and yes its hard to stop, I have been off for 3-4 weeks now longest in a year and yes feel better about alot of things especially the flow of my piss, it well effects the prostrate for sure. Dont get me wrong I will use it again just give urself a real break from this shit now and again it makes me feel more fucked up than juice for sure

peace

----------


## tt333

I'll agree with you that it makes you more fucked up off eca then AS. Im always in a pissed off mood when im on, but its giving me some hell of workouts.

----------


## Jdawg50

I'm gonna get some of the NYC, I'll let you know What I think of it after I have tried it for a while. I dont like the asprin in the ECA stack. 3 pills= like 1000mg of asprin.Thats a lot of asprin. A baby asprin is 81mg. I have been on the ECA stack for three weeks, no probs, but after reading this post, I may come off for at least a week or two, then try the NYC. Good luck bro

----------


## mekler

i've been taking an EC (no aspirin) for a few weeks now and been doin just fine. i'm using Vasopro Ephedrine (Ephedrine Hydrochloride 25mg) and Prolab Caffeine tabs. I used to get really light headed and my nose bled when i was taking the stack with aspirin, but after cycling off for a few weeks and going back (without the A i might add), i dont get the nose bleeds or light headedness. not EXACTLY sure if it was the A, but it seemed to help, plus i've been reading that the A has no significant benefit to the stack.

----------


## BullDogg20

I am no doctor but my uncle cant take aspirin, because he already has thin blood, and when ever he takes aspirin his nose bleeds too.

----------

